

Fastest Scheme (and one of the fastest in any language) compiler lacking devs - momo-reina
http://community.schemewiki.org/?Stalin

======
random439856
Scheme is usually used as a scripting language, but the fact that it is
licensed under the GPL will prevent most companies from using it.

